# kein DHCP mit Win XP + Router



## lambrusco_kid (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich habe ein Problem mit einem Netgear Router FVS318 und einem Windows XP Home PC. Ich habe am Router DHCP konfiguriert und am PC auch angegeben, dass er die IP per DHCP kriegen soll. Nur leider kriegt der PC beim Systemstart keine IP vom Router. Erst wenn ich dem PC selbst eine IP vergebe und diese dann wieder wegnehme bekommt er urplötzlich eine IP per DHCP. Was kann das sein ? Hab keine Ahnung 

  Danke im voraus !
  Grüßle


----------

